

Show HN: NJ Transit REST API - ankurpatel
https://njtransitrestapi.herokuapp.com/

======
andrewrice
This is very cool. I wish more municipal transit authorities opened up their
data as it seems to encourage, at the least, a hobbyist ecosystem for
solutions.

~~~
barranger
Check out
[https://code.google.com/p/googletransitdatafeed/wiki/PublicF...](https://code.google.com/p/googletransitdatafeed/wiki/PublicFeeds)

~~~
nivertech
BTW, since google code will be shutting down soon, will this (and other Google
repos) be moved automatically to github?

